# Ga State Parks Closing??



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Here is some info from a local newspaper that tells some about the GA State parks possibly closing up to a dozen or so!!









http://www.cherokeetribune.com/content/ind...tem/117585.html

Make sure to voice your opinion on this as we, the serious campers, certainly don't want to lose too many of our state parks.









C-


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sounds just like what is happening here in California. Now I could think of a whole bunch of Government giveaway programs I would dumps first, but they don't listen to me...or anyone for that mater.



campingnut18 said:


> Here is some info from a local newspaper that tells some about the GA State parks possibly closing up to a dozen or so!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I sure don't want any of them to close because everyone I have been to has been great and I live in Alabama. Have you seen a list of the ones they are thinking about closing? I hope it is not the ones I have been visiting.

Leon


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm going through the internet to see what camping cost in all of the states and a lot of the states are raising prices/cutting services. I agree that I think this is the wrong way to go. In Iowa several years ago they started cutting staff and limiting services. The few times that I camped in Iowa I didn't feel safe. There was no ranger around, no staff except for a campground host that stayed in their camper and didn't watch anything. The rangers watches 3 - 5 state parks and they only get cut every other week or so. So far they haven't closed any campgrounds but most of them are under used. They did raise prices on hunting and fishing liecences and they do have some money coming in from other sources which does help.

Missouri and Illinois is raising rates to help cover cost but like every state they are having problems with cost of everything. I quess they figure that they can't cut social services or other type of services so they cut the frills such as camping and roads.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree I could name a dozen govt programs the could go away and keep the parks open....I read a bumper sitcker once that said " You never see the Air force hold a bake sale to buy a bomber" some truth in that and im a vet.....


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Hmmm... I wonder if they asked the people what they would like to do? Without getting political (and angry), I'd say that I'd cut a lot of funding for social programs and use that funding to support our local parks. I've mentioned before that our state parks in LA aren't all that great. They're the one public service that I really use that allows my family and I to get out into a relatively crime free environment and have some fun. They could definitely use some increased funding and cutting money from social services would be a great way to fund it!

As a current military member (Reserves), I can tell you that we don't want to cut military spending... Finding money to do what we need to do is hard enough. I'd hate to go back to the Carter administration days where military members had to bring in their own toilet paper and sit in the dark all day.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> I sure don't want any of them to close because everyone I have been to has been great and I live in Alabama. Have you seen a list of the ones they are thinking about closing? I hope it is not the ones I have been visiting.
> 
> Leon


----------------------------
There has been very minimal news about which parks they may close. I don't think they have decided just yet. I'm stealing the below from the GA campers group site:

Here is what was posted on the Georgia State Parks Website.

About the Budget . . .

August 29, 2008

Georgia's economy is currently going through challenging times, and 
all state agencies have submitted recommendations for cutting budgets 
by 6%, 8% and 10% for fiscal years 2009 and 2010. These potential 
budget cuts will directly impact the state parks and historic site 
system, and may include the possible closure of up to 6 state parks 
and 7 historic sites.

Specific locations of possible park or historic site closures have 
not been named because the Department of Natural Resources does not 
yet know what level of cuts it will be directed to make. The many 
considerations to determine possible closures include historical or 
environmental value of the property, potential for another agency or 
group to operate it, involvement of federal funds, visitation, 
operational costs, and other recreational opportunities in the 
surrounding area.

We truly appreciate your concern and support. Updates will be posted 
as decisions are made over the next few weeks.

If you would like to post a comment, please do so at 
[email protected]


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I think they should follow the US Governments lead and contract them out to civilian's or business' to operate the ones they close, if not all of them. The US Government is doing this with most of the campgrounds that are located on militiary bases. They would have to follow certain regulations that is set forth by the states. The states might fine out like the US Government did that they can save money and have the campgrounds and parks open and operating better than they were to boot. I think it would be a win win situation.

Leon


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Now let me get this straight. The Georgia State Government Top Officials are paid highly. Top officials in positions that were not even state residents, could they not find one smart Georgia person to hold these positions. NO, they had to pay for their friends travel expenses to/from their home state (not even bordering states) every week so they could have these positions.....or should I say the GA state residents tax $ paid for it. There was a lot of usuage of GA state parks this year by us residents and visitors, where is all that money going because it does not appear to be going into the GA state park funds if they are looking to close . Hey, I read to save money, they are furloughing GA state employees one day a month....cutting services to children and families who need them......not giving raises/hiring freeze.......giving private companies contracts (hm, could someone know someone) and placing higher standards to be met by field staff. But they don't have a problem changing Agency names during this crunch ($ spent to change logo, letterhead, etc etc) and food services will be another name (more $ to change)...why if these are desparate times are they doing these stupid little things that can wait. Oh I am sure the list can go on and there is a plan









sad to think our GA State parks and children/families services are taking the hit.

thank you for letting me vent my readings.....from different newspapers.


----------

